# Twelve thousand Step Program for GAS



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

In Honor of RedTailGal,

May she live in peace, knowing that she helped us all find what the real name of the syndrome really is:

GOAT ADDICTION SYNDROME.

Please fill in the step you think fits on your road to GAS recovery  (Oh wait, we don't want to recover.)

Step ONE

Recognize that you have GAS

Step TWO

Admit that you are powerless over your GAS

Step Three

Bought goats (or at least want to buy goats) or look at pictures of them or dream about them, or something like that...

Step Four

...Please add more to this list....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)

That's easy:

step 4: take pictures of HOO-hoo's.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 30, 2012)

step 5, buy more goats
step 6, buy goat supplies
step7, buy goat medicine
step 8, put goat vet on speed dial


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Step 5:  You talk to your goats and are pretty darn sure they understand you.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 30, 2012)

currycomb said:
			
		

> step 5, buy more goats
> step 6, buy goat supplies
> step7, buy goat medicine
> step 8, put goat vet on speed dial


Darn it currycomb...you messed up my numders


----------



## elevan (Jan 30, 2012)

Step 10 - Put your baby goats in sweaters


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 30, 2012)

Step 11 buy livestock guardian animal

Step 12 buy more supplies, when above animal detroys supplies!!!!


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 30, 2012)

Step 13 spend more in feed each month than you do at the grocery store


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Step 14:  You are a horse person who decided goats are more fun.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

compare udders to make sure that your udders look better


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

wait a minute.

How exactly do these steps HELP with GAS?  seems to me that they would encourage it.  

See what I mean?

Yall are on this thread speading your GAS!  New people, I hope that you are very careful here. You may need a GAS mask.


----------



## elevan (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 30, 2012)

Buy Doe goat = $200.00
Buy Buck goat = $200.00
Help Baby goats get born.......wait for it......








PRICELESS!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 30, 2012)

If I completely deny all symptoms does that mean I can intentionally develop the syndrome and have both my pre and post diagnosis goats?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 30, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> If I completely deny all symptoms does that mean I can intentionally develop the syndrome and have both my pre and post diagnosis goats?


I like the way you think.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Buy Doe goat = $200.00
> Buy Buck goat = $200.00
> Help Baby goats get born.......wait for it......
> 
> ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

You buy Emily LeVan's Goat notes  book 15 times: http://www.lulu.com/product/paperba...ctTrackingContext=author_spotlight_179449519_
I mean; it's for 10 goats and multiply that by 15= 150 goats. You'll of course have at LEAST 150.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> If I completely deny all symptoms does that mean I can intentionally develop the syndrome and have both my pre and post diagnosis goats?


This is one crazy, hilarious, silly, illness!!!!! And game too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

Join Backyard Herds Support Group/ oops Forum for support and consolation when your goats have diarrhea, and vomiting
Describe symptoms ad nauseum because everyone here will understand the smell
Explain the symptoms to an outsider and understand the feelings of rejection then come to BYH for a shoulder to laugh on
Watch many many episodes of BarnCam

Read BYH Journals at 3 am when you should be sleeping

Note that your computer chair has many goat hairs on it and you have a kitchen full of glass milk jars

Then when you go to the doctor explain that the funny smell in your clothing is buck smell... Ask him if it's correctable with medication

Oh and when making Goats milk soap and lotion search the internet soap fragrance websites for hours looking for the fragrance "buck smell"  for that special customer  another GAS BYH member


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> wait a minute.
> 
> How exactly do these steps HELP with GAS?  seems to me that they would encourage it.
> 
> ...


GAS expands you know.  It's a known fact.   And it makes you feel lighter and more buoyant.  My advice is to not buck the trend.   

I think these steps HELP people to accept that they have GAS and learn to live with it.  Once you know you have a disease, you can accept who you are.   One person floating around with GAS will function at a much lower altitude but if we all band together we can reach incredible heights of silliness, don't you think?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jan 30, 2012)

Other GAS symptoms

Before GAS - You'd never leave the house without makeup.
After GAS - You leave the house with hoof prints on your jeans and don't care. 

Before GAS - your co-workers would eat lunch with you and talk about movies, shopping and family
After GAS - your co-workers suddenly have errands/banking etc to do and can't eat lunch with you anymore (they do not have GAS)

Before GAS - Shopping meant going to the mall, buying clothes or something from Bath and Body Works that smelled pretty
After GAS - Tractor Supply does not carry shower gel, and goaties don't care if you smell like peony blossoms anyway.

Before GAS - Day trips to wineries, Amish country, and sleeping in on weekends
After GAS - 7am barn runs, and being home before dark to close up the barn for the night.

Before GAS - pictures of your children on your cell phone
After GAS - pictures of your KIDS on your cell phone

Hello, I have GAS, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 30, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Other GAS symptoms
> 
> Before GAS - You'd never leave the house without makeup.
> After GAS - You leave the house with hoof prints on your jeans and don't care.
> ...


OMGosh,  This is getting scary.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, I'm a little worried.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 31, 2012)

When mother-in-law asks what you want for Christmas and you ask for TSC giftcard.  She says,"Thats no fun.  What do you want for yourself."  Can't convince mother-in-law that stuff for the goats really is fun and what I want most in all the world.

You skip buying something cute for you to wear so you can buy your new goat a pink collar. 

You tough it out and don't go to the doctor so you can take your goat to the vet instead.

You plan your garden based on what goats like to eat.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 31, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> When mother-in-law asks what you want for Christmas and you ask for TSC giftcard.  She says,"Thats no fun.  What do you want for yourself."  Can't convince mother-in-law that stuff for the goats really is fun and what I want most in all the world.
> 
> You skip buying something cute for you to wear so you can buy your new goat a pink collar.
> 
> ...


X2 but I don't have GAS.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have a "backup tab" open on Explorer with something more respectable so you can quickly get off the up close hoo hoo pics without getting caught...you definitely have GAS!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> When mother-in-law asks what you want for Christmas and you ask for TSC giftcard.  She says,"Thats no fun.  What do you want for yourself."  Can't convince mother-in-law that stuff for the goats really is fun and what I want most in all the world.
> 
> You skip buying something cute for you to wear so you can buy your new goat a pink collar.
> 
> ...


I definitely have GAS!!!  I asked for a Jeffer's or TSC gift card for Christmas AND I postponed getting my highlights in my hair so I could buy Tingle this month!!!


----------



## mamato3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Buy Doe goat = $200.00
> Buy Buck goat = $200.00
> Help Baby goats get born.......wait for it......
> 
> ...


 
And after seeing my babies been born.  And seeing there bucks i decided i could not wait for does. Sooo im off this weekend to pick up 3 more does possibility bred and she has 3 more does for sell. Sooo 1 or 2 might sneak into my trailer lol


----------



## Missy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nearly have heart failure when internet is down and you can't get your daily does of OTHER peoples goats (since what you have is clearly not enough


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 2, 2012)

When you realize you have more pictures of your pregnant goats than pictures you have of yourself pregnant.


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?  You must accept yourself for who you are terrilhb!  Honestly I've always thought goats were pretty great, but now I have one and I'm on a whole other plain of existance.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

When the smell of goat vomit is "not so bad really."


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 2, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> When the smell of goat vomit is "not so bad really."


I have yet to experience this:/


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> When the smell of goat vomit is "not so bad really."




I'm afraid I have a very bad case of GAS.... LOL


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 8, 2012)

*OMG I have GAS!!!!


Thank you guys for helping me figure out my "condition"!*


----------

